# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Thước kẹp điện tử mitutoyo

## tinhphong

Con cuối cùng cho các bác chém
Giống nhau cả nên mình lấy chung hình nhé, mới 100%, chưa khui seal lun

Luật như cũ
Endtime 22h thứ 7 ngày 14/11/2015
Bước giá chia hết cho 10k
Giá khởi điểm 100k
Địa chỉ nhận hàng Tân Phú, Q9, HCM
SDT 093.414.8300
Ship toàn quốc, giá ship thỏa thuận nhé

----------


## Tuấn

Em mở hàng 200k.

----------


## truongkiet

Em theo 250k.

----------


## occutit

Em hơi chậm chân tí. Em theo 800k, hi vọng nó chia hết cho 10. Các bác cứ tiếp tục đấu tiếp nha :3

----------


## Tuanlm

810k theo cho vui

----------


## Mechanic

820.000 đ góp vui

----------


## onion

820k theo anh em

----------


## Lam Dung

850.000 đ nhé. Mua về sưu tầm chơi

----------


## dungkiev@yahoo.com

900k nhé.

----------


## h-d

910k bác ơi

----------


## terminaterx300

cây này new tầm 2tr, các bác cứ cố gắng canh nhé  :Cool:

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhào vô cho rôm rả 950k

----------


## hoctap256

bác cho em hỏi con này dung sai 0.05mm à ?

----------


## sieunhim

con này 0.02 thì phải, em cũng muốn 1 con nhưng bi giờ đang dồn lúa cho con máy ghẻ nên ko dám chơi  :Frown:

----------


## onion

em theo 970k

----------


## tinhphong

Chả thấy dung sai ghi ở đâu, model CD-10AX, mấy bác tra hộ :Confused:

----------


## tinhphong

Ah, thấy rồi, 0.01mm nhé

----------


## tinhphong

...................................

----------


## h-d

theo tiếp giá 1000k

----------


## huyquynhbk

> ...................................


e tưởng cái này là độ chia nhỏ nhất chứ bác????

----------


## tinhphong

> e tưởng cái này là độ chia nhỏ nhất chứ bác????


Vậy ah, hihi, mong bác chỉ giáo thêm, Thanks bác

----------


## onion

em theo 1010k

----------


## Mechanic

1020 lay cay mini về xài

----------


## Lam Dung

Minh mua 1020 nha

----------


## h-d

mình theo 1050k

----------


## onion

em theo 1060k

----------


## h-d

mình theo 110k

----------


## h-d

hehe đã thắng các bác

----------


## h-d

ĐC: Ngô Tiến Dũng, số 41 Tân Thành - Phường Hùng Vương - TX Phú Thọ - Phú THọ. 0982.66bẩy888. Bác chủ chuyển COD Viettel cho mình nhé, Cảm ơn.

----------


## tinhphong

> mình theo 110k


Bác này ghi nhầm, thành ra ko đúng luật nhé

----------


## tinhphong

> em theo 1060k


Bác này win ne, hehe

----------


## tinhphong

> em theo 1060k


Mai rảnh chạy xuống láy nha bạn

----------

h-d

----------


## onion

yeah chờ chủ thớt lên tiếng, e đã ăn

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

hớ hớ. chúc mừng bác onion

----------


## Lam Dung

110k thì sao thắng được. 1.060k mới là 1.060.000 chứ.

----------


## CNC PRO

@Mechanic

Theo dõi chủ đề này thấy bài viết của bạn cứ bị kiểm duyệt hoài.. mà không tìm được lý do. Cũng may không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến kết quả.
Quả thật rất xin lỗi vì sự cố này, có thể sự cố đã làm mất cơ hội đấu giá của bạn.

@All
Một số bài viết (dù là ít) vẫn thường bị đưa vào diện kiểm tra.. có thể khã năng IP đã bị report với server. BQT sẽ cố gắng kiểm tra và giải quyết vấn đề này một cách triệt để.

----------

